# Understood, please keep me informed...?



## Misslatam

Entendido, deixe-me saber quando você sabe faz favor? é correcto?
*Understood, please keep me informed...?*

(Acho que nao é bom repetir duas vezes o verbo saber  )


----------



## wtrmute

Misslatam said:


> Entendido, deixe-me saber quando você sabe faz favor? é correcto?
> 
> (Acho que nao é bom repetir duas vezes o verbo saber  )



"Deixe-me saber" não é muito idiomático; fica parecendo uma tradução de _let me know_ feita ao pé da letra.  "Avise-me" caberia mais.  Além disso, é melhor usar "souber" em vez de "sabe" para o outro uso: "avise-me quando você souber, por favor".

Mas pessoalmente, eu escreveria "Mantenha-me a par da situação, por favor" que é, na minha opinião, mais idiomático.


----------



## guihenning

Entendido. Avise-me quando souber, por favor?
Ok. Me avise quando souber, então? (de longe mais informal)

Isso ou o que o wtrmute sugere funcionam bem. Um pouco mais de contexto ajudaria a escolher a melhor opção. «_Por favor_» é o uso corrente no Brasil. «_se faz favor_» pode ter uma outra conotação, e é mais comum em terras europeias.


----------



## Misslatam

Muito obrigada, devo dizer é muito interesante ler as opiniãoes!  Qué outra conotação " se faz favor" poder ter?


----------



## guihenning

Misslatam said:


> Qué outra conotação " se faz favor" poder ter?


Un peu rude, je dirais…


----------



## wtrmute

Quando um brasileiro fala "Me faz o favor de ~", "~, fazendo favor" ou ainda "Você quer me fazer o favor de ~", tipicamente a conotação é de irritação e de que o ouvinte já deveria estar fazendo aquilo que se pede.


----------



## Medune

*Entendido. (Por favor) mantenha-me informado *parece-me natural, a não ser que seja inerente ao original inglês a conotação de _quando souber_. Se o for, por favor desconsidere esta sugestão.


----------



## Acoreano

Medune said:


> Se o for, por favor desconsidere esta sugestão.



It's off topic but does "se o for" translate as "if so"? As in "Has the letter arrived? If so, read it."


----------



## guihenning

Acoreano said:


> It's off topic but does "se o for" translate as "if so"? As in "Has the letter arrived? If so, read it."


Yes. Either one of these works for 'if so': «_Se o for_" or the 'less formal' one: «_Se sim,_ »
But for your example this is better:
«Já chegou a carta? Se sim, lê/leia-a!»


----------



## Lívia Subtil

wtrmute said:


> "Deixe-me saber" não é muito idiomático; fica parecendo uma tradução de _let me know_ feita ao pé da letra.  "Avise-me" caberia mais.  Além disso, é melhor usar "souber" em vez de "sabe" para o outro uso: "avise-me quando você souber, por favor".
> 
> Mas pessoalmente, eu escreveria "Mantenha-me a par da situação, por favor" que é, na minha opinião, mais idiomático.



Creio que "mantenha-me a par da situação" não é muito usual. Raramente ouço a expressão "a par", muito muito raro.

Na minha opinião a melhor tradução seria:  "*Entendido. Me mantenha informado*", é o jeito que todos falam e escrevem na grande maioria das vezes. Dizer "matenha-me" é muito forçado, apesar de corretíssimo.


----------



## guihenning

Não creio que "a par de" seja lá tão tão raro. E num ambiente corporativo e, naturalmente, mais formal, "mantenha-me" veste como luva. Nem sobressai na conversa… 
O problema de "mantiver informado" é que não sabemos exatamente o que se dirá, e dependendo do que seja simplesmente "me diga" vai melhor.


----------



## Vanda

É só uma questão de opção, gente. Um mais formal, mais corporativo; outro mais abrangente.


----------



## Medune

Acoreano said:


> It's off topic but does "se o for" translate as "if so"? As in "Has the letter arrived? If so, read it."



Se o for doesn't work there. I would translate it as "A carta chegou? Se tiver/houver/Se sim, leia-a".

"_Fazer_" (more commonly_ fazê-lo_) in this sense works as a general referring to a previously mentioned verb or even a whole verbal phrase - similarly to "do".There is a famous quote from a Brazilian president, Jânio Quadros, who was fond of grammatical pedantic antics:_ *fi-lo* porque qui-lo, I *did it* because I wanted to. _Let's suppose that someone had asked him why he had cut educational budget - reduzir o orçamento educacional. He wouldn't say "r_eduzi o orçamento educacional porque quis reduzir o orçamento educacional", _but _ *(o) fiz* porque (o) quis (*fazê-lo*), or "fi-lo porque qui-lo". _


----------



## Joca

O mais informal possível: "Ok. Me dê um retorno, por favor."


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> O mais informal possível: "Ok. Me dê um retorno, por favor."


Não parece aí que se deseja um retorno imediato, em oposição a uma resposta apenas se necessário comunicar-lhe uma novidade ou manter-lhe atualizado? Consideraria até um pouco rude se me fosse mandado um email assim; mas talvez seja só eu mesmo.


----------



## Joca

"... Qualquer novidade me avise, por favor."


----------



## Misslatam

Obrigada


----------

